# Ducks and Snows Hunting on Ice



## decoyfun (Nov 25, 2004)

The pond/land we hunt is often frozen up by the time the ducks and snows arrive. This is expecially true in the morning. I have had no probelm decoying Canada Geese into a frozen pond. Has anybody had luck with mallards and snow geese with decoys on the ice?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Never have really tried it, but I have seen plenty of snows sitting on ice, esspecially in the spring. Be careful of thin ice however, you wouldn't last more than 10 minutes in the water this time of year before hypothermia would set in.


----------



## decoyfun (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, the lake is only 5 feet deep at its deepest, which is why it probably freezes so easily.

I may have to to run a bubbler or aerator to keep it open longer in the season.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

take some kinda of blue die...im not sure whats its called but it makes it look like the water is still open. I read an article in Fur-Fish-Game and they said to use some kind of laundry detergant that is blueish and about 3 gallons of water...just dump it out on the ice and it looks exactly like open water....then just put ur deeks out around it and some out on it.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

When we went out on the ice this year there were snows and ducks sitting on the ice, but the snows flew cause we had to break a thin layer to get to where we were setting up. We called in a few mallards but they never put their landing gear down. One big flock just circled over us and flew back to where they were. Couldn't get many to show interest. We did end up with a few shots though


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

This is going to sound way out but we did it more than once) and it worked. We put out a large sheet of plastic, clear, put tintex (I think it is called) blueing and water from an area we were able to break ice on. Of course anchor the four edges of the plastic with rocks or bricks and set decoys on it. We did shoot some ducks that were fooled thinking it was open water. Sounds like a lot of work to shoot a duck but the stuff is light weight and all of it is easy to do. What can I say, it worked.
Sid


----------



## decoyfun (Nov 25, 2004)

I have heard about the detergent and film as well. Bought a bubbler and some de icing salt(enviro safe) stuff that I hope will do the trick....

Thank you for the advise. We are finally getting the birds today, many migrating flocks of snows coming in. We are supposed to have high winds NNW tomorrow!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

pour some bleach out on some solid ice before u set up ur decoys and it will shine just like the water does when its open and the ducks and geese have a hard time telling if its open or not which will get them to come in closer for a look and u might get some shots.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Not trying to start an arguement here or anything, but you are suggesting pouring bleach and laundry detergent on a frozen lake???? Cant really be good for the plants, fish, invertebrates etc in the lake. Sounds like a really bad idea, whether it works for duck hunting or not.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Agree with gaddyshooter, detergents are one of the most toxic of household pollutants and bleach isn't good either (we have enough problems with ag run-off and the increased N levels it causes in small wetlands).

I know guys who break ice and clear a landing area and absolutely dominate the birds. Some guys use a seign net to skim the ice, others just break out a section of ice and slide it under the rest of the ice.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I never tired it, but my friend told me that one though. I was thinking that it wouldn't be good on the enviroment. I have heard of just using a blue tarp on the ice, I thought that one sounded funny.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a suggestion, go ice fishing! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't have the equipment, and I don't have the money right now for it.


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

What you should do is get about 6 straw bales. Take them out by the ice, light them on fire, and throw them out there. This will create a nice open water area for your decoys.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Use dynamite!!....Just dont let your dog retrieve it! 
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Chlorine bleach contains sodium hypochlorite, a known pollutant that can cause serious problems in the environment. Sodium hypochlorite is also the active ingredient in most pool sanitizers the are used to kill algae.

Most detergents contain phosphates to create the suds and detergent action. The limiting nutrient in most freshwater lakes and rivers is phosphorus. Therefore, the surest way to increase eutrophication is to add more phosphorus.

I recommend staying away from both of these options.


----------

